# Swimming Pool Cleaner



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Any recommendation's on a inground gunite swimming pool cleaner that does both vacuums & scrubs?


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

bought this yesterday:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q8M0NWE/ref=as_li_ss_tl?SubscriptionId=AKIAJO7E5OLQ67NVPFZA&ascsubtag=975392573-2-1038442042.1615999362&tag=shopperz_origin1-20&th=1

Hopefully that's the one people recommend...


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Do you have a suction port or will you have to connect to the skimmer?


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Suction.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have and recommend the zodiac Mx 6 elite for a section port.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I was looking at Dolphin DX-4. It looks like it does a better water line cleaning. Will see. Thanks again.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have a hard time imagining myself emptying the robot filter frequently enough. I have one of those oversized Jandy pump baskets so having the debris all collected in one spot is convenient. Good luck with the robot, and please post a follow up to let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

My pool is 17 ys old. The side port blows instead of suction. It came with a Polaris. All the debre went into a little net on the apperradis. So when it got full I would have to pull it up and empty it. I don't think they installed it right. Someone told me that it should clean while the pool is circulating. And it's not set up on it's own pump. I have to turn everything off, switch a valve, then turn everything back on. It worked fine, I just didn't know.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

Pentair Warrior SE. Its a rebranded dolphin s200. Works perfect in my gunite pool. Ordered it over the phone from Marina Pool and Spa in Colorado. Cheapest you will find and still get the full warranty. Found out about them over at trouble free pool.


----------



## beers5 (Mar 3, 2021)

nwga_lawn said:


> Pentair Warrior SE. Its a rebranded dolphin s200. Works perfect in my gunite pool. Ordered it over the phone from Marina Pool and Spa in Colorado. Cheapest you will find and still get the full warranty. Found out about them over at trouble free pool.


+1
That's the one I have in my ~22k gunite pool


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

nwga_lawn said:


> Pentair Warrior SE. Its a rebranded dolphin s200. Works perfect in my gunite pool. Ordered it over the phone from Marina Pool and Spa in Colorado. Cheapest you will find and still get the full warranty. Found out about them over at trouble free pool.


+1

I bought from Marina Pool and Spa. They can be difficult to get into contact but just leave a message and they'll call you back within a few days. They have a lot of good information about the differences on their website.

We bought the Maytronics Active 30. It does a good job with the floor and the walls but we have a small 4" ledge that goes around the pool so you can stand up even in the deep end. The robot doesn't do a great job with that but that's ok. I either brush it off or just manually vacuum that section every once in a while.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Dolphin cleaner here also. Love it!


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

deleted


----------



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a Polaris VRX iQ+ robot that I've used for about a year. It has been great, and cleans the pool really well. I'm always impressed at how much stuff it cleans from the pool, ranging in size from little specs to large leaves and acorns. I like being able to control it from the app on my phone. Also, my pool has a few difficult-to-navigate areas because of a swim-up bar with stools and steps under water, and the robot does a good job of crawling around to clean those areas without getting stuck. (I wish there was an indoor robot vacuum that performed as well.)


----------



## marcela1989 (4 mo ago)

Lsuwhodat said:


> Dolphin cleaner here also. Love it!


Add me too :thumbup:


----------



## ymmoti (9 mo ago)

I have a vinyl liner but have a Dolphin as well. He( Bobby) does an awesome job and been going strong for 7 years no problems at all. Honestly makes owning a pool so easy.


----------

